# International Woodworking Fair (IWF) in Atlanta, Georgia



## Nature Man (Aug 23, 2016)

Is anyone planning to attend this Fair that starts tomorrow? Curious to hear a report on it, whether it is worthwhile, etc. I am not planning to attend. Thanks. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2016)

I hear the IWF is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 24, 2016)

If I was closer I would definitely go, heard it's well worth attending. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

